# When do show breeder pick who they'll keep?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Good morning,

I have a silly question, if you don't mind

At what age do breeders decide who to hold for show and who to place as a pet?

Is this done at a early age? When the eyes open? 

TIA!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I am not a breeder and I'm sure others here will know better, but from what I understand...the breeder wll watch a show potential for up to six months before making a decision.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 3 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785067


> Well, I am not a breeder and I'm sure others here will know better, but from what I understand...the breeder wll watch a show potential for up to six months before making a decision.[/B]


That is my understanding also.. :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe they can looking at the puppy's structure, coat, etc, as early as a few weeks of age. If a breeder is still interested in a specific puppy by 12 weeks of age, they will hold them back to watch them, usually up until 6 months of age to see if their bite goes off or if they have other faults they do not desire in a show dog. A lot of 5 1/2-6month old puppies that you see on reputable breeder's websites were held back for show.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I got my demi at 8 months and I think she was held back but they did not like her temperament as she has submissive urination when approached to quickly and i do not think that holds up well in the ring LOLLLLL just picture judge coming up roll over on back and pee -loll yep demi is out and off to a pet home lol


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thanks ladies!

Poor(Demi)! Does she do this with you as well?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

not as much as at first and it is why we do not have carpet anymore lolllll

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785084


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Poor(Demi)! Does she do this with you as well?[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the person. Some breeders have many years of experience with their lines and know at birth. Others follow a more traditional (ie Puppy Puzzle type eval) at 8 weeks. Others look at them at 6 or 12 weeks. Regardless, at this age, they are being held back to be sure their bite and all come in as the breeder wants. Selling "show quality" should not be done before adult teeth are in. This is why you have many older pups (6-12 months) being placed that didn't turn out.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 3 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785157


> It depends on the person. Some breeders have many years of experience with their lines and know at birth. Others follow a more traditional (ie Puppy Puzzle type eval) at 8 weeks. Others look at them at 6 or 12 weeks. Regardless, at this age, they are being held back to be sure their bite and all come in as the breeder wants. Selling "show quality" should not be done before adult teeth are in. This is why you have many older pups (6-12 months) being placed that didn't turn out.[/B]


Yup! This was what happened when I was looking for a baby girl...Chrisman initially told me they did not have any available b/c they were watching Mia for show. Then when she was 6 months, they decided to not show her so I was able to get her. I think it was her bite and also size that they didnt think was "show quality." But, shes perfect to me though...hehe.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 3 2009, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785225


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 3 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785157





> It depends on the person. Some breeders have many years of experience with their lines and know at birth. Others follow a more traditional (ie Puppy Puzzle type eval) at 8 weeks. Others look at them at 6 or 12 weeks. Regardless, at this age, they are being held back to be sure their bite and all come in as the breeder wants. Selling "show quality" should not be done before adult teeth are in. This is why you have many older pups (6-12 months) being placed that didn't turn out.[/B]


Yup! This was what happened when I was looking for a baby girl...Chrisman initially told me they did not have any available b/c they were watching Mia for show. Then when she was 6 months, they decided to not show her so I was able to get her. I think it was her bite and also size that they didnt think was "show quality." But, shes perfect to me though...hehe.. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL yup, you sound like me Alice! During my frantic search for a new puppy, our breeder didn't have any pups available at first. When I saw Gigi on her website I snatched her up first because others were interested in her as well. I got Gigi at 6 months old and was not shown for the same reasons as Mia. She stopped growing early like her relatives and only is 4.1 lbs at 1 year old.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mia and Gigi are super cute and show-worthy. :wub: 

Hmm...Am I in the minority? I was never told that Casanova was held back for show. :HistericalSmiley: I have no idea why, but I have some guesses. If it's looks, I think his ears are too big. What do you think? Also, I think he's not square. He's long for his size and not that tall. If it's behavioral, I think it might have something do with him licking people obsessively or barking at dogs excessively. Hahaha :supacool:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 3 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785231


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 3 2009, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785225





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 3 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785157





> It depends on the person. Some breeders have many years of experience with their lines and know at birth. Others follow a more traditional (ie Puppy Puzzle type eval) at 8 weeks. Others look at them at 6 or 12 weeks. Regardless, at this age, they are being held back to be sure their bite and all come in as the breeder wants. Selling "show quality" should not be done before adult teeth are in. This is why you have many older pups (6-12 months) being placed that didn't turn out.[/B]


Yup! This was what happened when I was looking for a baby girl...Chrisman initially told me they did not have any available b/c they were watching Mia for show. Then when she was 6 months, they decided to not show her so I was able to get her. I think it was her bite and also size that they didnt think was "show quality." But, shes perfect to me though...hehe.. :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL yup, you sound like me Alice! During my frantic search for a new puppy, our breeder didn't have any pups available at first. When I saw Gigi on her website I snatched her up first because others were interested in her as well. I got Gigi at 6 months old and was not shown for the same reasons as Mia. She stopped growing early like her relatives and only is 4.1 lbs at 1 year old.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I remeber you PMd me to ask about whether Mia was sold to me for show while you were still researching.  I think its a combination of luck and fate. I am very grateful to Chrisman for giving Mia to me. I consider myself to be very fortunate to have her in my life. I am happy for you too, Gigi is a doll. :wub:


QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 3 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785247


> Mia and Gigi are super cute and show-worthy. :wub:
> 
> Hmm...Am I in the minority? I was never told that Casanova was held back for show. :HistericalSmiley: I have no idea why, but I have some guesses. If it's looks, I think his ears are too big. What do you think? Also, I think he's not square. He's long for his size and not that tall. If it's behavioral, I think it might have something do with him licking people obsessively or barking at dogs excessively. Hahaha :supacool:[/B]


I don't know what you are talking about! Casanova is PERFECT in my eyes! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I think they are all perfect! I can't imagine any of those precious little ones not being with any of you; I love them all!!! Mia is just precious, Gigi's hair is the silkiest I think I have ever seen; and Casanova steals my heart each time. LOVE THEM!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL I do love miss Gigi's hair! :wub2: And we ALL love Mia!
And yes, Cassanova's ears are perfect to the standard. Many champions have big ears like his! You should ask Bonnie out of curiousity.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 08:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785053


> Good morning,
> 
> I have a silly question, if you don't mind
> 
> ...


Most breeders keep prospects until the adult teeth come in. If the bite is off they will sell them. Sometimes a breeder will
keep a pup even longer to see if they grow. If they don't, then they sell. Also, if the personality doesn't suit the ring
they will sell. I don't know of any breeders who can tell a pup is going to be a champion at 10 days old when the eyes
begin to open. They can hope though!

Cosy didn't grow although her bite is perfect, which is surprising for such a little girl.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 3 2009, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785247


> Mia and Gigi are super cute and show-worthy. :wub:
> 
> Hmm...Am I in the minority? I was never told that Casanova was held back for show. :HistericalSmiley: I have no idea why, but I have some guesses. If it's looks, I think his ears are too big. What do you think? Also, I think he's not square. He's long for his size and not that tall. If it's behavioral, I think it might have something do with him licking people obsessively or barking at dogs excessively. Hahaha :supacool:[/B]



I definitely wouldn't be upset because Casanova wasn't held back for show!! With males, most breeders can't keep a lot of them so what they do keep, they'd like to be pretty darn nice. Personally, I've never heard of ear size being any type of deciding factor! There are sooo many things that need to come together for a nice show dog. Bite, structure, pigment, movement, coat texture, tailset, etc etc. It's a long list!

If it makes you feel better, my first maltese Lucy wasn't held back for show either and she is gorgeous (IMO) I'm glad though because I wouldnt' have gotten her as a pet and my daughter wouldn't be showing her in Juniors!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your input!

This is very interesting to me.

I've asked two breeders about older puppies they have. Both were more than happy to tell me, what the dogs flaws were. One had a even bite, the other was teeth and light colored eyes. Both dogs are beautiful!

One breeder explained that with a shorter muzzle the teeth can croud. Is that something to be concerned about? I love a shorter muzzle on a dog.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785398


> Thank you all for your input!
> 
> This is very interesting to me.
> 
> ...


For a pet, the shorter muzzle isn't as big of a deal. In a show prospect, a crowded mouth can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785398


> Thank you all for your input!
> 
> This is very interesting to me.
> 
> ...


Yes, with shorter muzzle dogs they do tend to get under or over bites. My Gigi has a slight underbite but you can't really tell because of all her hair!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic here but did you decide who you were getting your maltese from purple?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 3 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785406


> Sorry to go off topic here but did you decide who you were getting your maltese from purple?[/B]


I believe she has narrowed it down to 2 or 3 breeders.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

LOL I'll never tell! Hehe

I think I'm pointed in the right direction though. I've decided I'm too fussy and chicken to take the big plunge. Can you all please hold my hand LOL? :smscare2:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Here's a little eye candy for you ladies. This one may be in the cards for us. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785418


> Here's a little eye candy for you ladies. This one may be in the cards for us. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, what a face! Eye candy indeed! :wub: That is one adorable puppy. I wanna pick him/her up and snuggle.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww she precious! She looks very kissable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That puppy is too cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Is he/she a Chrisman? Sort of looks like one. :wub:

I thought you were going to get an Angel? A lot of the Angels have the shorter muzzles. :wub:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 3 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785415


> LOL I'll never tell! Hehe
> 
> I think I'm pointed in the right direction though. I've decided I'm too fussy and chicken to take the big plunge. Can you all please hold my hand LOL? :smscare2:[/B]


I am beyond hand holding and have moved on to somewhat gentle pushes... :HistericalSmiley: But seriously you'll never regret taking the time to find just the right fit for you.


----------

